

First Meta virtual currency exchange CEO found dead in singapore - anigbrowl
http://www.nbcnews.com/business/business-news/head-online-currency-exchange-found-dead-singapore-n45101

======
ChuckFrank
"Elsewhere, untimely demises unrelated to bitcoin have claimed the lives of
bankers at JPMorgan, Deutsche Bank and Zurich Insurance Group." Conspiracy
trolling. Bad NBC. Bad.

